# post up your really Spicy ABT smokes



## clifish (Jun 29, 2019)

OK, I did my first ABT's today and it went over incredible.  I used regular sweet peppers and jalapenos, stuffed with cream cheese, onion, garlic, jack, cheddar cheese and bacon on top.

The jalapenos were not very hot...at least for me (asbestos stomach)  what about doing this with habanero?  what else has anyone else done to make really hot ones?  I know I can dump a bunch of Dave's insanity sauce on them but that is not the approach I want to do.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 29, 2019)

You sure could do small ABTs in any chile, Habeneros, Scorpions and Reapers and such.
I can just imagine the lil'bites of hellfire, a bacon crunch, a hint of chile as the filling overwhelms for a few seconds and then the capsaicin makes it's presence well known.
Hell Yeah!  I could go for some of those.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 29, 2019)

I would take the middle ground...Minced Habanero, etc, in the Filling. This way you can offer an Assortment of Heat levels to guests...JJ


----------



## squatch (Jun 30, 2019)

Not all Jalapeños are created equal, some can be much “spicy-er” than others. You sound like a serious chili head so I’m sure you must already know to leave the seeds and membrane intact when filling if you are looking for that extra bang.
 Consider adding some fresh ground (habanero/ghost/scorpion?) chili powder to your filling mix that’s what I’ve been doing lately... then it’s just a matter of remembering which ones were spiked and which are still safe for normal human consumption!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 30, 2019)

HolySchmoly, I didn't post any pics, here's a few.

Pulled Pork Pablanos






Chorizo Stuffed Anaheims






Cheesy Rice Stuffed Pablano






Jalapeno ABTs






Chicken Stuffed Cubanellos






Not an ABT, a traditional Pablano Chile Relleno


----------

